# mattresses.



## doey (May 11, 2008)

hi, i have a dip in the mattress in the mh, where my rear end sits.as the mh is only 2 yrs old its a bit concerning. has anyone had this problem and did you change the foam if so which foam.

regards doey.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Dont worry its a usual thing with mh and caravans.
Sit somewhere else. :wink: 
Think, how often have you sat there?
dave p


----------



## doey (May 11, 2008)

no, the dip is in the mattress in the luton, i only sleep up there.

doey.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

We weren't happy with the foam mattress in our MH, so had a memory foam mattress made to size.

there are a number of firms doing these, various thicknesses and density. A google search will assist.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry I misunderstood you.

i have the same problem on our fixed bed
Lady p gets bachache in mh so I am going to look at memory foam

dave p


----------



## PFH (Jun 8, 2008)

I purchased a memory foam mattress, I then cut it to size using an electric knife. Simples|


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

hi we had the same problem with ours .
so we had one made to fit the m/home its better then the one we have in the house now.
it was not that expensive


----------

